# telnet root root jaja



## jccTeq (10. Januar 2005)

Hi,

meine Kollegen gehen mir hier schon wieder auf die Nüsse: Telnetzugang als root geht nicht! 

Das Problem scheint aufzutreten, seitdem ich das /dev/pts Dateisystem in einem anderen Programm zur Inter-Prozess-Kommunikation benutze. Kann das damit zusammen hängen? Vorher ging das problemlos. 

- Das Linux ist ein Eigenbau aus LFS-Sourcen.
- Das Programm, welches die PTYs (Unix98) belegt, belegt maximal 15 gleichzeitig (möglich sind vom Systemkern her 1024)
- Root-Zugang zu den Systemen über Telnet funktionierte immer, Anforderung ist, daß es auch wieder geht (Sicherheit ist in diesem Fall irrelevant!)
- An den Konfigurationsdateien hat sich diesbezüglich nichts geändert

Wo kann das Problem liegen? Kann /dev/pts (Unix98) schuld sein?


Das eigenartige ist, daß ich mich als anderer Benutzer noch anmelden kann. Nur als root nicht. 

Ich weiß, daß das bei Telnet defaultmäßig so gesetzt ist, der Sicherheit wegen. Aber wir hatten diese Sicherheitsbarriere deaktiviert, weil sie für unsere Zwecke nicht dienlich, eher hinderlich ist. 

Wir sind uns im Klaren über die Risiken und wir sind durchaus bereit, sie einzugehen, weil es sich bei den Systemen um Geräte handelt, die nicht in kritischen Bereichen eingesetzt werden, keine kritischen Daten enthalten.


----------

